# Zwei Internetleitungen über einen Switch laufen lassen?



## Rusher0 (10. Oktober 2010)

*Zwei Internetleitungen über einen Switch laufen lassen?*

Guten Abend 

Ohne lang drum herum zu reden... Wir (ein paar Freunde und ich) wollten über einen Switch zwei Internetleitungen laufen lassen. Grund ist ganz einfach der, dass wir so die Auslastung auf beide Leitungen verteilen können. Meine Frage ist jetzt nur ob und wenn ja, wie das möglich ist? Es handelt sich dabei um einen ganz normalen Switch ohne irgendwelche Mangagementfunktionen. Wenn wir nur eine Leitung benutzen wollten könnte wir entweder die Einstellungen automatisch zuweisen lassen oder aber fest eingeben:
192.168.002.xxx
255.255.255.000
192.168.002.001

und halt den DNS. (192.168.2.1) ist die IP vom Router von meinem Freund. Mein Router hat jetzt die IP: 192.168.1.1. Wie müsste ich das jetzt einstellen wenn zwei Leute über die Leitung reinsollen? Ich gehe davon aus dass die es etwa so einstellen müssten:

192.168.001.xxx
255.255.255.000
192.168.001.001
und den dazugehörigen DNS.

Funktioniert das, da ich ja einmal eine zwei benutze und das zweite mal eine eins.

Und muss ich bei der Kabelwahl was beachten? 
Mit dem langen Patchkabel kann ich von meinem Rechner zu dem meines Freundes problemlos eine Verbindung aufbauen, aber von meinem Router in den Switch oder aber direkt zu mir ist keine Verbindung möglich. Gibt ja auch Cross-over Kabel, ich weiß nur nicht inwiefern das einen Unterschied macht. Auch ein bisschen verwirrend, da ich jedesmal etwas anderes lese.

Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen!! 

Rusher0


----------



## GaAm3r (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Internetleitungen in über einen Switch laufen lassen?*

Ich habe mir jetzt nur die Grundfrage durchgelesen.
Das Internet ist ja eigentlich nur eine Zusammenstellung aus PC´s und Servern die man zusammen geschlossen hat.

Aus diesem Grund sollte es eigentlich gehen , also dass die Internetverbinungsauslastung geteilt wird . Schönes Wort


----------



## 5ki11zzz (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Internetleitungen über einen Switch laufen lassen?*

Ja das geht, aber so wie du das machst, können die PC´s dann nicht unter einander kommunizieren, da sie sich ja in unterschiedlichen subnetzen befinden.
Wenn du willst das alle im selben netz sind und trotzdem beide leitungen genutzt werden, brauchst du noch nen router (nicht so nen telekom ding, denn das hat nichts mit routing zu tun) und zwar einen mit dem du routen festlegen kannst. dann kannst du einfach alle pc´s ins selbe netz setzten und dann übers standard gateway festlegen welcher pc auf welche leitung zu greift.
und dann gibts noch die möglichkeit, das dynamisch entschieden wird, welcher pc wo ins inet geht, je nach last, dafür braucht man dann aber nen loadbalancer.


----------



## kress (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Internetleitungen über einen Switch laufen lassen?*

Stimme 5ki11zzz zu.

Gehn tut es, nur die Pc's untereinander können nicht miteinander wenn sie jeweils an nen anderen Router gehen.
Evtl würde ich noch bei beiden DHCP ausschalten.


----------



## scooterone (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Internetleitungen über einen Switch laufen lassen?*



kress schrieb:


> Stimme 5ki11zzz zu.
> 
> Gehn tut es, nur die Pc's untereinander können nicht miteinander wenn sie jeweils an nen anderen Router gehen.
> Evtl würde ich noch bei beiden DHCP ausschalten.



ich glaube das ist so nicht ganz richtig. es ist durchaus möglich 2 router im selben netzwerk zu betreiben. es müssen nur die IPs am besten manuell konfiguriert werden und der jeweilige gateway (router) auch. ist aber sehr unelegant.

man könnte auch das klasse C netzwerk (192.168.0.0) in zweit getrennte netzwerke splitten wenn kein LAN unter allen PCs nötig ist. das könnte so aussehen:

Netz EINS
*192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.126
255.255.255.128*
(192.168.1.0 - Net ID)
(192.168.1.127 - Broadcast IP)


Netz ZWEI
*192.168.1.129 - 192.168.1.254
255.255.255.128*
(192.168.1.128 - Net ID)
(192.168.1.255 - Broadcast IP)


----------



## Kjyjan (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Internetleitungen über einen Switch laufen lassen?*

Also ich hab ne ähnliche idee, also ich würde gerne 2 Inet verbindungen gleichzeitig am PC nutzen, einmal die Verbindung über Handy und einmal über iPad. JA so weit so gut, der Punkt ist es das ich beide für die gleiche Serververbindung nutzen will (zattoo) um eine höhere BAndbreite zu erreichen. Gibt es irgent eine Software die das Zustande bringen kann? 
PS: Sorry das ich das hier rein setze. Wollt dafür kein neues Topic aufmachen.


----------



## taks (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Internetleitungen über einen Switch laufen lassen?*



scooterone schrieb:


> text



Das könnte klappen, jedoch musst du Ip's anderst verteilen.


Netz EINS
192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.126
255.255.255.128
(192.168.1.1 - Gateway (Router1)
(192.168.1.0 - Net ID)
(192.168.1.127 - Broadcast IP)


Netz ZWEI
192.168.1.130 - 192.168.1.254
255.255.255.128
(192.168.1.129  - Gateway (Router2)
(192.168.1.128 - Net ID)
(192.168.1.255 - Broadcast IP)

Und dann eben auch auf beiden Router das DHCP ausschalten und dem Router für Netz 1 die IP 192.168.1.1 geben und für den Router für Netz 2 die IP 192.168.1.129.

So könnt es klappen.


----------



## scooterone (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Internetleitungen über einen Switch laufen lassen?*



taks schrieb:


> Und dann eben auch auf beiden Router das DHCP ausschalten und dem Router für Netz 1 die IP 192.168.1.1 geben und für den Router für Netz 2 die IP 192.168.1.129.
> 
> So könnt es klappen.



subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.128 nicht vergessen. es gibt auch einfachere lösungen aber die hier sieht einfach geiler aus

----------

es ginge auch ein 192.168.1.x / 24  netz und ein 192.168.2.x / 24  netz. es gibt viele lösungen. die 24 steht für 24bit, d.h. 255.255.255.0

----------

oder alle in einem netz mit 2 unterschiedlichen standardgateways


----------



## taks (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Internetleitungen über einen Switch laufen lassen?*



scooterone schrieb:


> subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.128 nicht vergessen. es gibt auch einfachere lösungen aber die hier sieht einfach geiler aus
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...




Stimmt, die Subnetmaske müsste bei meiner Variante 255.255.255.0 sein.
Kommt eben vom copy/paste ^^


----------



## scooterone (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Internetleitungen über einen Switch laufen lassen?*



taks schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Subnetmaske müsste bei meiner Variante 255.255.255.0 sein.
> Kommt eben vom copy/paste ^^



????

bei 255.255.255.0 wäre es alles ein Netz. Du hattest geschrieben dass du ja zwei Netze anstrebst im 192.168.1.x Bereich, dann brauchst du die subnetzmaske 255.255.255.128. 2 von einander getrennte Subnetze mit den jeweiligen  IDs und Broadcasts. Ist auch nicht ganz einfach das ganze


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Internetleitungen über einen Switch laufen lassen?*

Aber wenn du Subnetmaske auftrennst können sie ja nicht ehr untereinander kommunizieren, oder?
Ich muss zugeben das es schon ein bisschen her ist wo ich das gebraucht habe. -.-

Ich mache ja eigentlich nicht zwei Netze, es ist immernoch ein Netz. Jedoch wird es in zwei "Bereiche" unterteilt.
Die PC's mit den Adresse x.x.x.2 - x.x.x.126 gehen über den Gateway x.x.x.1 und die PC's x.x.x.130 - x.x.x.254 gehen über den Gateway x.x.x.129. 
Das Netz bleibt jedoch das gleiche.

Eigentlich könnte man das auch einfacher austeilen.
also x.x.x.1 ist der erste Gateway und x.x.x.2 der zweite.
Dann muss man den Clients einfach halbhalb den ersten oder dem zweiten Gateway zuordnen und die ClientIPs beliebig wählen. Aber im gleichen Netz


----------

